# satelite Tv in Portugal



## orange22 (Mar 7, 2009)

Is it possible to get GB TV via a mobile Sat dish .
What size do you need ?


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I was in the south of Portugal (Algarve) last year and did some tests. 
You need a 1.2 metre dish to get a reliable reception of BBC, ITV, Irish TV, (basically all the stations we call 'terrestrial' at home), Plus a certain number of the 'Sky' channels.
If you are staying for a while a dish can be rented locally which will be set up for you. Alternatively you can buy a 1.2 plus LNB for about €150 which is your to keep , bring home for the next time or sell on before you leave.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Down in Manta Rota on the Algarve back in October all i could get was Sky news and the Welsh channel S4C.
I use an 85c Alden dish but i met 2 people there both with 85c Oyster dishes who were both pulling in all the BBC and ITV channels, i couldn't believe it but actually watched ITV and BBC2 on them.

The one guy looked at my dish and said the reason you don't get it is because your LNB is at 5 o,clock, his was at 7 o,clock !!!!! I had no way of getting on the roof to find out if that worked.

I have no idea as to why that should make any difference but im sure there are a few on here that could explain why.

RD


----------



## majo (Oct 2, 2007)

Jean-Luc

Do you know the company who rents out dishes.
We will be in the Algarve from 8/12/09. SWMBO would love to keep up with Emmerdale !!!

Joan n Mark


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi 04hbg, he was right that you needed to"skew" your lnb to about 7 oclock to get the best from your system. also my oyster system needs help even after it has locked on, in portugal or south of spain i manually fine tune my dish with a digital meter. regards sean


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

majo said:


> Jean-Luc
> 
> Do you know the company who rents out dishes.
> We will be in the Algarve from 8/12/09. SWMBO would love to keep up with Emmerdale !!!
> ...


When we were at Parque de Campismo at Armcao de Pera, one of the 'regulars' from the UK had his dish rented but can't remember who from, I would expect a campsite reception to have names of local installers available.
The shop who sold them was on Rua Doutor Manuel Arriaga as you head to the beach from the campsite.


----------



## majo (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Jean-Luc
Your suggestion about reception knowing may be the best bet. 
Maybe the ex-pats on the Algarve are missing out on a good little earner.
Joan n Mark


----------

